# Earthbound waterproof dog bed - any good???



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

I have found a waterproof bed which will suit my lab. I've seen it in a local shop and it appears to be robust and perfect for his sleeping style (curled up with his back against the sides). 
BUT it is expensive and I don't know the make. 

I would be grateful for some feedback.
Thank you!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No idea - but have you seen Tuffies? I can highly recommend the mattress style and it may be what you are after: Dog Beds, Waterproof Dog Beds, Large Dogs Beds, Luxury Dog Beds UK


----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, Dogless, but I have mattresses dotted around the house - my dog always chooses to nest in his oval beds. Trouble is his preferred bed is 12 years old and not in the best of shape! My home gets pretty cold in the winter and a waterproof bed with sides will help to protect him from any damp. I've looked up the Tuffies web site, but really want to physically see a bed before buying it.


----------



## Rupbrown (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there - as a online dog shop owner - I would recommend the Country Dog heavy duty waterproof beds as they are a cut above the earthbound beds - earthbound soft beds are superb, but there are better waterproof beds about - incidentally we have 15% off all beds on our site until the end of the month - Muddypaws.co.uk


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

muz said:


> Thanks, Dogless, but I have mattresses dotted around the house - Bertie always chooses to nest in his oval beds. Trouble is his preferred bed is 12 years old and not in the best of shape! My home gets pretty cold in the winter (North Yorkshire) and a waterproof bed with sides will help to protect him from any damp. I've looked up the Tuffies web site, but really want to physically see a bed before buying it. The Earthbound version I've seen in the shop seems to fit the bill - but I am unsure of the make.


Tuffies make nest beds too.
I know what you mean about seeing it before buying but if you ask around you will find out how popular tuffies beds are, so you wont be buying blind exactly


----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies

I'll go and have another look at the Tuffies site. Have been slightly concerned by some reviews I have read about the strange noise the beds can make, but a friend has one of the mattresses and I can tell that it's very well made.

Have just checked out the Country Dog Heavy Duty oval on your site, Rupbrown - but couldn't see how thick the base pad is. I'm looking for a base that gives good support and doesn't kind of collapse under the weight of the dog so that he ends up touching the floor under his pressure points. (Am I fussy, or what!)
Could you tell me the thickness some time?

....AAArgh! Have just looked at the Tuffies nests. The size I'd need for Bertie, to accommodate his occasional stretching out, would be the extra large and I cannot afford the price. At least that makes things slightly more simple.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've had a bed by earthbound, its not oval but rectangle type (waterproof cover with a removable duvet inside). It was about £35 for XL so not expensive, the waterproofing went after a while and the duvet flattened and went lumpy, i got reasonable amount of use out of it for the price.

I bought waterproof Outhwaite Askrigg oval beds to replace it mainly as they were on sale, it was a good buy as i've had them 18months now and they still look same, held their shape well and the cushions not gone flat. It is comfy, i've sat on it a few times. They can be jetwashed or machine washed though i've not have to clean them much, just a quick hoover to remove dust&hairs. The woven material is thicker and more rough feeling like a horse rug, the earthbound was a smoother, thinner material.

I think all waterproof beds rustle a bit because of the fabric, but if its covered with a fleece blanket etc its not as bad, my dogs aren't bothered by the noise it makes uncovered.


----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you, 2Hounds. 

I will go and look at the waterproof Outhwaite Askrigg oval beds.

I love this forum - everybody gives such sensible advice!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

muz said:


> Thank you, 2Hounds.
> To know that the Earthbound bed didn't do well on the waterproofing and that the duvet went lumpy is so useful. It maybe only one person's experience, but it's enough for me. I won't be getting one of their beds!
> I will go and look at the waterproof Outhwaite Askrigg oval beds.
> 
> I love this forum - everybody gives such sensible advice!


Well it might be a better version than the one i had if more expensive, but the only waterproof oval ones i found online that weren't part tweed looked like it might be similar fabric. Did it feel a bit like a nylon raincoat with a bit of a sheen to it?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

muz said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> 
> I'll go and have another look at the Tuffies site. Have been slightly concerned by some reviews I have read about the strange noise the beds can make, but a friend has one of the mattresses and I can tell that it's very well made.
> 
> ...


The nests are alot more expensive. Any reason you dont like the matresses?
Iv got 3 of the largest mattresses and they are fab, id never buy another bed again.
Sometimes they have offers on so might be worth checking?


----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

Kate, my dog won't use mattresses - I have two which my other dog used and they are now both ignored . He likes the feeling of something against his back, I think.

The only reason I have been talking about ovals is that that is the shape of the beds I have in the house at the moment. Oval or rectangle - he will not mind, just as long as it has enough room in it.

Thanks, everyone. I'm going to take Sir out for a quick walk now and then get some sleep.:thumbup:

xxmuz


----------

